# Riding groups



## bruterider27

im trying to find new people to ride with all my buddys dont ride like they used to and was wondering if anyone around mid ms is looking for someone to ride with or has a group and wouldnt mind if i tag along:rockn:


----------



## grizzlywaggon

You can ride with us anytime.. we live around the Brandon/ flowood area. Ride Holly bush, rocks, copiah, and Elton.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Just stay away from the MudMafia...  lol.


----------



## honda maniac

u can ride with us text me for more info


----------



## wcs61

Yeah man my wife and I are member at a private camp in Southwest MS and can always have guest's when we are there. There are members from all around south MS. Natchez to Columbia and Jackson to LA. You want to ride, cook-out, drink refreshments (it is hot right now), play in the mud, sand and water come see us. We do have a tire size limit though 27" nothing bigger. Bring the Rhino!


----------



## DaveMK1

wcs61 said:


> Yeah man my wife and I are member at a private camp in Southwest MS and can always have guest's when we are there. There are members from all around south MS. Natchez to Columbia and Jackson to LA. You want to ride, cook-out, drink refreshments (it is hot right now), play in the mud, sand and water come see us. We do have a tire size limit though 27" nothing bigger. Bring the Rhino!


This camp you speak of, where is it? My wife and I along with my friends usually stick to red creek or canal. Just looking to explore other places.


----------



## tony1j

If you're still looking for places and people to ride with in ms, we have a group with a face book page (am I allowed to say our name on here) and ride quite often. We mainly ride in Vancleave or at red creek. Have plenty of trails ruth lots of mud and water and are always llooking for new riders.


----------



## Polaris425

What group?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

My son n law and I usually ride together, does that count as a group? Copiah is just down the road so we go there the most. I've been thinking about joining a camp on the Homachitto river. They have the 27" tire rule too, and no aftermarket exhaust. (WTF, I love my Muzzy!) So I talked myself out of it last year. I wouldn't mind having someone else to ride with. I'm in Crystal Springs, ms


----------



## tony1j

Polaris425 said:


> What group?


We named our group Ballz Deep. Have a mixture of machines, couple of BF's, bunch of hondas that act like they hate BF's till we have to pull them out or home:bigok: a grizzly and a few king quads oh and when its not in the shop we have a po po rider:greddy2:. Mixture of people, fire fighters, cops, and some ingloids (ingalls workers). We dont do drama, we do have fun and we are ALWAYS riding.


----------



## rmax

backwoodz boggerz ,find us on face book, several from around your location, ride rocks, copiah, red creek


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Any one around northern louisiana?


----------



## dirtyredneck

i try to ride at Tower Trax every weekend and any body is always welcome and ther is no restictions cheak out the site TowerTrax.com in Fluker la, 2600 acers.


----------



## DaveMK1

Should be heading to canal Saturday. Anyone else gonna be there?

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------

